# Edge bevel help



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

So I've been trying to sharpen my edges with a regular file guide which has 88deg and 90deg. I've done some research and most says that most board comes with a 1 degree base bevel and 1 degree side bevel (I have a Ride Machete). First time sharpening I didn't know there was two sides with different angles on the file guide. So I ran the file again about 4-5 times both on the base edge and side edge with the 90deg side. So if I'm correct, that is a 0 degree bevel right and not the original 1 degree bevel? Will it affect my riding much or am I just worrying too much?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

A 0 degree base bevel will be very catchy. You will need a 1 degree base file guide and a 1 degree edge file guide if you want to get it back to the original bevel.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7010-guides-waxing-tuning-board-repair.html

Read this thread, I think it will answer all of your questions.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I've read that thread but I'm confused about the base beveling because of my file guide. I guess the file guide is only for side edge which means I probably fuck my bevels up lol. Should I just buy a new file guide with both base and side edge bevel and run the edges again?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes you need a tool that can do both side and base edge, or a seperate guide for each. Make sure you get one that has the angles that you want.

SKS Base/Side Edge Bevel (Pocket-II) Tuner

This is the tool I use. It allows for a 1 degree base bevel and either an 89 or 88 degree edge bevel. I recommend you also buy a 70mm blue diamond stone to sharpen your edges, which will also fit in the edge tool. I only use a file when I'm setting the bevel or when my edges are really beat to hell.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea I just ordered that last night lol. So what actually happens to my base edge right now since I sharpened it using the 90 side edge only file?


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

You probably just shaved a bit of the wall down closer to the base. I doubt you even ended up getting to the edge. Which is a good thing. You probably didn't sharpen it at all but shaped your edge a bit.
When you get your diamond stone remember to wet your edges like using fine grit automotive sandpaper. It will prevent loading and you'll get an even sharpen.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

1* base bevel = 91* edge
2* base bevel = 92* edge

1* side edge = 89* edge
2* side edge = 88* edge

most all mtn board have a 90* edge with both the base and side edges at 1* each

freestyle boards might have a 1 or 2* base bevel because this will make the edges rise off the base, therefore making it less "catchy" when doing board slides or what not.

hardcore freeride boards might have a 1 or 2* side edge making the edges extremely sharp and unforgiving. 

if u want to maintain your boards factory edges....u need to get the correct type of file guides.

I bought mine from SWIX. i have both a 1* base bevel guide and a 1* side edge guide. NEVER attempt to do ur edges freehand.


----------

